# iTunes auf 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig verwenden und Synchronisieren



## CyclopGraz (4. Januar 2009)

Hi alle zusammen!

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten einen Mikro-Laptop mit 120 GiG Festplatte gegönnt und auch meine ganze Musiksammlung dorthin kopiert...

Mein Plan ist jetzt, dass ich die Musiksammlungen irgendwie miteinander verbinde, daß heisst wenn ich eine Musikdatei auf dem Desktop verändere, hinzufüge etc. soll die Datei sobald eine Verbindung mit dem Laptop hergestellt wird (Ad Hoc Netzwerk) automatisch dort auf die gleiche Weise verändert respektive erstellt wird.

Das Problem ist nur ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das bewerkstellen soll...   

MFG Florian


----------



## Succer (4. Januar 2009)

So spontan würde ich sagen, die einfachste Lösung währe eine Externe Festplatte die du mit ins Netzwerk einbindest und dort die Musik drauf speicherst! Nachteil: Wenn du mit dem Schleppi mobil bist hat du keine Musik dabei!

Ansonsten geht das nur rel. Kompliziert, und auch nur von einem Rechner zum anderen, nicht in beide richtungen


----------



## aeghistos (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe von einem Programm Namens syncOtunes gelesen, habe es aber selbst nicht getestet.

edit: Da kritisiere ich gerade die Verbreitung von unfertiger (Beta-) Software und dann unterstütze ich das auch noch.
hier trotzdem noch der link: http://homepage.mac.com/oligrob/syncOtunes/syncOtunes.html


----------

